# Can I play as Altair of Altair? (minor spoiler)



## malcolm_n (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it would be a lot of fun if in Santiago, we could make characters similar to those we can read about in the Novel.  In fact, I created this character with her in mind.

Enjoy!


----------

